# New Fluval Edge



## jarabas (Mar 23, 2015)

Here's my new tank set up, inspired by that awesome, austere photo I posted a little while back:
http://i.imgur.com/e2A1RBO.jpg

I took all your suggestions to heart and planted higher and thicker.
I'm also attaching a photo of the new inhabitant, Tong, who arrives at the end of April!


----------



## Axeria (Feb 6, 2015)

Wowza!! I love the Edge! It is a really slick looking tank! I am jealous of both the tank and the fish xD


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Wow. I'm very jealous as well!!! It must have costed a fortune to buy the tank, all the plants, and the fish!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

What a neat 'scaping job! Love "jungly" tanks. Not sure there are words to describe how gorgeous I think Tong is!


----------



## jarabas (Mar 23, 2015)

I got lucky with the edge. It was a return--not sure why as it works perfectly--and the price was 40% off. I also got lucky with the plants. I have a couple of friends who are aquarists and they gave me some clippings and mats. I did spend out of pocket for Tong!

Thanks for all the nice comments. Suggestions are always appreciated!


----------

